# need a shop



## RB25T_240 (Feb 4, 2004)

well, picked up my rb engine this weekend.  does anybody know of any shops nearby that can put the engine in my car? i live in lancaster pa. thanks


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

have you tried posting this in the regional section??


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

you can send it to me.. I'll do it. My RB is almost done. Check out my "project update" thread.


----------



## tallica-red240sx (Mar 2, 2004)

RB25T_240 said:


> well, picked up my rb engine this weekend.  does anybody know of any shops nearby that can put the engine in my car? i live in lancaster pa. thanks


Theres a guy down towards the mason dixon line that does rb and sr20 swaps.I think he wanted 1200-1500 for the sr swap and a few more bux for the rb....Ill try to get get in touch with him to see if he'll do it.If I cant find him I know some guys here in Harrisburg that do sr20s and can more than likely do the rb swap...Let me know if you still need this done.


----------



## NightXCZ77 (Nov 12, 2002)

I'm in AZ...atleast it'll be a warm vacation lol.


----------



## RB25T_240 (Feb 4, 2004)

thanks for the help guys but i found a guy that can do the swap for me..i appreciate it ..


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

make sure he knows what he's doing. if he hasnt done the swap before, i wouldnt trust it.


----------



## RB25T_240 (Feb 4, 2004)

well..my friend had his engine swapped in by this guy and it was an sr20det..and from what i hear the rb25det is pretty much the same..so even if it is his first time, it shouldn't be that different right?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

there's more to doing an RB25 than an SR20. the wiring is mostly the same, but there's more fabrication that needs to be done with the RB25.


----------



## RB25T_240 (Feb 4, 2004)

i already ordered the motor mounts and the custom driveshaft..thats all the big things i can think of but the little things shouldn't be too bad.oh and the fans too.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

anything else, 93blackaer??? :fluffy:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

hell if i know. check Nizmodore's RB swap guide. i dont rememer anything right now.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

NightXCZ77 said:


> I'm in AZ...atleast it'll be a warm vacation lol.


vacation my arse!!!!! it's too hot hurr


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

i know...bring yo car to my house, i have all you need to do the swap...itll only cost you about 4k, and thats to fly here and ship yo car here...


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

180SX-X said:


> i know...bring yo car to my house, i have all you need to do the swap...itll only cost you about 4k, and thats to fly here and ship yo car here...


where in hawaii. oahu?? i have friends down there.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

yeah, on Oahu. i live in mililani(for now...)


----------



## silvia87 (Jun 29, 2004)

*also looking where to get a swap done*

I live in northern VA and I am looking for a qualified person to put a SR20det s13 motor into my 96 240sx. I want to make sure I'm picking someone who is right for the job. 

I ordered my swap from total jdm, and they are freakin awesome. It was a fast as hell shipment and the engine came in awesome condition. http://www.totaljdm.com/?id=51972 

check em out


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

what is up with this. why is everybody reviving these damn threads! this is 4 months old, do not revive old threads


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Kelso said:


> what is up with this. why is everybody reviving these damn threads! this is 4 months old, do not revive old threads


w3rd.....


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Kelso said:


> what is up with this. why is everybody reviving these damn threads! this is 4 months old, do not revive old threads



Enough of the whining already.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

Harris said:


> Enough of the whining already.


then do something about it..


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

do ur job... mister moderator.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> do ur job... mister moderator.


he does his job remember? but doesnt know how to inforce rule number ONE!!!

SEARCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SEARCH!!!!!!!! and dont be stupid asking questions that are so darn lame!!!!!!!


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

lol enough whining haha. wellllll isnt it a rule or something that your not supposed to revive really old threads? should be if it isnt.... but if they are going to revive an insanely old thread, im going to try and tell them to stop it so its not done again. i for one dont want this crap continuing so i try to stop new people from making mistakes.


----------



## silvia87 (Jun 29, 2004)

well darn... im not supposed to post on a topic thats been brought up a million times, so i used the search engine, and saw the topic "need a shop." I also happen to need a shop, therefore i posted. A little bit confusing that im getting ripped for that


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

why are you confused? its a 4 month old thread. some of them dont even post here anymore. we say to search so the same questions arent asked ten times a day. we also say dont revive an old thread. if you search and stillll have a problem or question, make a new thread

besides that, you should post this in the regional section where people know about shops in that area. theyre talking about hawaii and arizona.your in virginia.see the problem there?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Kelso is always calm and shit........but you noobs really piss him off :thumbdwn:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

uhh.. this thread is still open?? where's harris??


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> uhh.. this thread is still open?? where's harris??


he's out buying more Depends. he used his last one last night....
:fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

shit shit what the fuck!?!?!?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i told you you're late :fluffy:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> shit shit what the fuck!?!?!?


hey guys.. the mis-siles are coming.. let's fire our shit


and fluffy's mine!!


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> hey guys.. the mis-siles are coming.. let's fire our shit
> 
> 
> and fluffy's mine!!


f*ck fluffy!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

x 9283652893560252.9462


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> x 9283652893560252.9462


ooooh. i get it....you're sucking fluffy!! :fluffy:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

10x10=100


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

2 + 2 = 7


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

no.. i chekced with my calculator 2+2=4


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

oh.. my bad.. 384 - 384 = 21


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

ding ding ding!!! we have a winner!!! now what'd i win??


----------

